# Our Nation is Broken



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Caseyboy submitted a new Article:

Our Nation is Broken



> Let me justify this statement by offering some glaring examples of where America stands today as viewed by other Americans in the world:
> 
> Our schools are broken. They teach anti-American rhetoric to the young impressionable students by people who are embedded in a Marxist culture. The mindset where American values, cultures, and accomplishments are disparaged on a regular basis. Rather than teach how great America is for its wondrous and monumental accomplishments, many teachers chose as...


Read more about this article here...


----------

